# Any smugmug users here?



## maxHR (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone use the photo hosting site 'Smugmug'? I've had a site there in mothballs but smugmug just had a facelift. Have not looked at the site for ages:

http://razorsharp.smugmug.com/


----------



## GDAD (Aug 3, 2013)

Love your photos Max: show the ones of the old hotels that you had on SHS....cheers.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 3, 2013)

You're gettin' good at this Max.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 3, 2013)

_Great photos Max, always love the bird photos_


----------

